# How long does it take to thaw out a 10 LBS Butt ???????



## jrod62 (Dec 17, 2011)

took a 10 LBS Butt out of the freezer and into the refrigerator last wednesday ( Dec 14)

today I check on it and its still frozen . wanted to smoke it tomorrow .

I dont like the idea of sitting out on the counter hours on end to thaw it out.

now I'm thinking about pushing back smoking it till next friday (Dec 23).

just wondering how long it will take to thaw out in the refrigerator ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Probably take 3 or 4 days in the fridge. You can thaw it out in cold water in a few hours if it's still in the cryovac packaging.

If you have a big enough container, just fill it with water & ice & drop the butt in. You'll be surprised how fast it will thaw out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2011)

Put it in a pot in the sink and fill with cold water. Let the water run at a slow but steady steam into the pot. The convection of the circulating cold water will get it defrosted in a couple of hours and is completely safe...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks Al and JJ.

That what I was thinking 3 or 4 days to thaw out .

its slowly thawing out in the frig. so i'm just going to smoke it later in the week.

made up some summer sausage and got it on the smoker now.


----------

